# Studying Officially Complete!



## Agg97 (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't really say this to anyone in real life, so I will say it here. Ahem..."I am declaring that I am officially done with my studies for the April 09 PE test!!!!!! YIPPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!" In the past week, I took the Lindeburg Sample Exam and the 2008 NCEES Sample Exam. I got 57/80 correct on Lindeburg, and finished on time. On the NCEES exam, I got 69/80 correct and finished 2 hours early in the morning and over 1 hour early in the afternoon. From here until the test, I'll just do a little bit to keep the rust off my noggin', and make sure my reference materials are complete.

How is everyone else coming along?

Agg97


----------



## maryannette (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck, Agg. Don't lose your edge.

To those who are feeling more like I did when I took the exam, "I'll never feel ready for this!!!!", finish strong. Most of us who passed really didn't feel 100% prepared. I'm cheering for all of you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, you gotta keep that edge on. You don't want to peak too early. I'd keep reviewing stuff.


----------



## goodal (Apr 8, 2009)

I felt like that a few days ago. I found some old Trane training manuals and just got through looking over those. I think all im going to do for the remaining 15 days is go over the NCEES practice test and do random problems in the MERM.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 8, 2009)

How does one define "studying complete"?

You cannot possibly be without room for improvement.

Figure out what your weakest subject is and study it until it is no longer your weakest subject.

Repeat.


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I'll definitely NOT lose my edge. I was actually feeling pretty good about things in mid-March, and decided to take 2 weeks off so my wife wouldn't kill me. When I started back up again last week, it took a good ~20 hours until everything was firing on all cylinders again.

El Dudarino (since I'm not into the whole brevity thing), "Studying complete" means that I have reached the point of very large diminishing returns for the amount of time invested in studying. I would do better just keeping the basics fresh in my mind and do the occasional random practice problem. The way I see it, that's "reviewing", not "studying". I'm not being cocky, just confident.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!

Best of luck!


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

I would keep studying. There is no doubt that there is something you may learn or realize the day before the exam that will help you with the one question you need.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 11, 2009)

Wish I could say I felt as confident. I feel as weak as I ever have. I feel as though I have regressed. A weekly review course and about 8-12 hours minimum per week for the past few months and all I feel is somewhat familiar with most topics.

My NCEES sample exam came in and I will try to see how I do with that next week.


----------



## petobe (Apr 12, 2009)

Where did you get the NCEES Practice Exam - I am taking the civil, but all I have found is the NCEES sample questions and solutions book... but that doesn't have a full test in it - just 20 sample morning questions and 20 sample afternoon questions.

Where do you get a full test?


----------



## benbo (Apr 12, 2009)

petobe said:


> Where did you get the NCEES Practice Exam - I am taking the civil, but all I have found is the NCEES sample questions and solutions book... but that doesn't have a full test in it - just 20 sample morning questions and 20 sample afternoon questions.
> Where do you get a full test?


THat is what people refer to as the sample exam. I don't think there is anything else.


----------



## petobe (Apr 12, 2009)

benbo said:


> THat is what people refer to as the sample exam. I don't think there is anything else.


i didnt think so either, but couldn't figure out how he would have gotten 69/80... considering that there are only 20 questions for AM and PM, respectively.


----------



## benbo (Apr 12, 2009)

petobe said:


> i didnt think so either, but couldn't figure out how he would have gotten 69/80... considering that there are only 20 questions for AM and PM, respectively.


I took the electrical and can't remember how many questions were in it (I loaned it to somebody so I can't check). I think for the electrical there were more questions in the hardcopy version than in the electronic version. I know nothing about the civil version.


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's what I used: https://commerce.ncees.org/study_materials/...?ProductCode=1M


----------



## petobe (Apr 12, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> Here's what I used: https://commerce.ncees.org/study_materials/...?ProductCode=1M


pfff - you mechanical's get more for your money.... the civil book is the same price and only has 20 for AM and PM


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 13, 2009)

petobe said:


> pfff - you mechanical's get more for your money.... the civil book is the same price and only has 20 for AM and PM



This is because you have more choices in the afternoon. We have 40 plus (3) X 40 for a total of 160 questions. Civil has 20 plus (5) X 20 for a total of 120 questions.


----------



## Agg97 (Jun 25, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I can't really say this to anyone in real life, so I will say it here. Ahem..."I am declaring that I am officially done with my studies for the April 09 PE test!!!!!! YIPPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!" In the past week, I took the Lindeburg Sample Exam and the 2008 NCEES Sample Exam. I got 57/80 correct on Lindeburg, and finished on time. On the NCEES exam, I got 69/80 correct and finished 2 hours early in the morning and over 1 hour early in the afternoon. From here until the test, I'll just do a little bit to keep the rust off my noggin', and make sure my reference materials are complete.


As a follow-up to this: I passed with a score of 93. So, for one data point:

*Lindeburg: 57/80.* Finished on time.

*NCEES 2008: 69/80.* Finished morning 2 hours early, afternoon 1 hour early. Made stupid mistakes on 3-4 questions.

*April 09 MEPE-HVAC exam: 93. * Finished morning 1 hour early, afternoon 2+ hours early.


----------

